
UK Gov Admits Its Test and Trace System Is Unlawful - jonplackett
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-government-admits-its-test-and-trace-programme-is-unlawful-12032136
======
jonplackett
I misread this as 'admits its test and trace system is awful'. Both seem to be
accurate.

